# Freeware Word Processor for Android Tablet?



## Eoghan (Nov 10, 2014)

I have the Bluetooth keyboard for the Android tablet but not a basic text programme. What would you recommend? Nothing fancy just something that can save to .rtf to import into Word at a later date?

We are talking Freeware here not $$$ (or £££)


----------



## chuckd (Nov 10, 2014)

Office mobile is free for ios and android.


----------



## Nebrexan (Nov 11, 2014)

I was going to suggest Office Mobile or Google Docs.

https://play.google.com/store/search?q=word+processor&c=apps&price=1


----------



## jandrusk (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes, I would recommend using Google Drive.


----------



## Jake (Nov 11, 2014)

The best I have found in terms of features is TextMaker, but it has a lousy interface and its not free. The best free in terms of features, Office file format compatibility, and having a reasonable interface is Kingsoft Office. While Google Docs/Quickoffice and Office Mobile are free on Android, they tend to have very limited feature sets for editing. They're best used in the cloud in conjunction with Drive/OneDrive. I'd say go with Kingsoft Office. Also, Kingsoft is my favorite freeware client on the desktop. I find it better for compatibility with Office than Open/Libre Office.


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 11, 2014)

PC Mag likes Polaris Office (free) which I just installed and will be trying out on my Samsung tablet.



> Polaris Office was the app that made me realize a free office app could be a real competitor. While other apps had a long out-of-date look, Polaris Office has a slick, modern interface. It also introduced big, friendly menus that were easy to use and consistent throughout the app. Compared to other Android office apps, it has the best PowerPoint support making it easy to add images and even run presentations from your device. It's a very well made app, and the fact that the Android version is free while the iOS version costs $12.99 makes it all the sweeter.
> 
> Nothing is perfect, and Polaris Office's big drawback is that, as of writing, it would only install on my Samsung Galaxy S III. If it worked on more devices, it would have been a shoe-in for an Editors' Choice. It also only support Dropbox, which seemed like a major oversight for an Android app.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 13, 2014)

Having looked at Office Mobile I realize I need to be more specific. 
1. I have no roaming internet connection (this is rural Scotland and my land line only provides a 0.8Mbps down/0.3Mbps up)
2. In consequence I really want to save to the tablet or a USB stick


----------



## Jake (Nov 13, 2014)

Eoghan, with that in mind, my recommendation of Kingsoft stands.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 14, 2014)

Jake said:


> Eoghan, with that in mind, my recommendation of Kingsoft stands.



Looking for a source now... 

Thanks Jake


Kingsoft Office can be found in the Amazon store or at download.com. Unfortunately what is a download is an install. I was hoping to download on Windows for installation at Christmas! Guess I will have to wait.


----------



## Jake (Nov 14, 2014)

Eoghan, I'm not sure what you mean. It should be available on the Play Store for Android. It's a free download for Windows here: Office Suite for Windows - WPS Office


----------

